# Questions about taking a car on an RV trip ...



## thomasamski (Jul 25, 2010)

We just completed out second RV trip to North Florida and had a wonderful time. All the mistakes were made on the first trip that was something like the movie, RV with Robin Williams. But we're quick learners and I have a very patient wife.

That said, it has already become apparent that we will need transportation to get around beyond the RV park. We are driving out west in early September. Is it better to rent a car or pull one along? We have a 2007 Chevy Aveo. Should we invest in a trailer for the two front wheels or have the car equipped with a unit that can be attached to a trailer hitch? How much more gas does a 2007 10-cylinder  Ford with a Coachmen rig use when pulling a car?

Thank you in advance for any help you might offer.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 25, 2010)

Re: Questions about taking a car on an RV trip ...

Tom - On our trip up here to Alaska I towed my 2002 Chevy Venture van behind my 31' Sunseeker with the V10 Ford engine and got between 7.5 and 8.5 MPG while doing 55 to 60 MPH.  I had the van on a tow dolly (front wheels off the ground) because it can't be towed flat (all four wheels on the ground).
  So, it depends on whether your car can be towed down or if the front wheels have to be up (tow dolly or trailer).  Check the Motorhome magazine web site and your owner's manual.  That should tell you.  Personally, I prefer flat towing or a tow dolly rather than a full-on trailer due to the tongue weight on the back of the motor home.  Only disadvantage to the tow dolly/flat towing is it is EXTREMELY difficult to back up for more than a few feet, which means you would need to find a pull-thru campsite.  So far I haven't had any problems in that respect. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jul 26, 2010)

Re: Questions about taking a car on an RV trip ...

Hello Thomas and welcome back to the forum. My wife and I used to rent a car. Problem that we had was the rental place's where always a distance away. So we would have to back travel or find another place to drop it off and you have to pay extra to drop off at another location or have permission prior to drop off. The last time we rented a car, my wife was following me in a strange town. When we got tothe exit I was able to move over for the exit but the wife was not. So we got separated. Man was I in the hot seat. Anyway, took about an hour for her to find me. So to make a long story short, we now toll a car. We now have a jeep that we can toll with all four down.


----------



## big bilko (Jul 26, 2010)

RE: Questions about taking a car on an RV trip ...

G,Day Thomasamski< We also have a V 10  Coachmen and we pull a large trailer with a toad toyota Corolla, Now a Suzuki Vitara. We did not lose much fuel economy and found it much easier than dealing with car rental thieves. Out of 4 rentals 2 overcharged and 1 hired us a filthy vehicle and billed us for the cleaning.  We also find there is extra space with a trailer and you can also pack the car with extras. Regards  BIG BILKO>   P.S Photo available in album section.


----------



## mda (Jul 26, 2010)

RE: Questions about taking a car on an RV trip ...

Last year I traveled all through the west without a car.  I tried to stay at parks that had tours. Others I simply used the RV (30 ft) as a car.  A few places I rented a car, Enterprise, since they delivered car to me.  I would do the same thing again.  As far a mileage goes, my 2007 Four Winds Class C E450 with the V-10 gets 8-9 mpg (60 mph) whether I am towing my dollied Toyota RAV4 or not.  It's a difficult choice, but since you have a small car and it might be able to be towed wheels down I would be inclined to take it with me.  I didn't want to deal with the tow dolly and my car.  Have a safe trip!


----------



## thomasamski (Jul 27, 2010)

Re: Questions about taking a car on an RV trip ...

Thank you all for your kind comments. They will certainly help when we make a final decision.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Re: Questions about taking a car on an RV trip ...

We have towed a Honda Accord on a car dolly and now we have a SATURN that we tow all 4 down. However I till own the car dolly. The A4D is much easier to hook up than the dolly.WE now just have a choice.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 28, 2010)

Re: Questions about taking a car on an RV trip ...

The inconvenience of renting a car at certain locations FAR outweighs the extra expense of keeping an EXTRA tow vehicle around just for trips. There probably aren't many people that keep a car around just to go on trips, though, so the tow vehicle is in use all the time. That kind of mitigates some of the extra expense.

We don't happen to have a second car, so we rent one if it becomes necessary. In our situation, the expense of rental is nothing compared to the expense of that extra car.

Now, if you're fulltiming, you really HAVE to have that extra vehicle at all times.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 28, 2010)

Re: Questions about taking a car on an RV trip ...

Well sure was glad we had our toad on the last trip.  Blowout on MH, no spare, so had to go get a tire so GS road service could put it on.  A plus on GS road service.


----------



## bthombear (Jul 29, 2010)

Re: Questions about taking a car on an RV trip ...

Yep I agree, it is easier and more efficient to tow a vehicle than to rent.  What kind of towbar do you all use?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 29, 2010)

Re: Questions about taking a car on an RV trip ...

The Falcon from Roadmaster has been good for me.  Bought it off ebay and have used it for 9 yr. If I get another it will be one of the lighter weigh models.  They get heavier as you age :laugh:


----------

